# Newbie



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

hey guys im in the market for a 2004 sentra spec v.....

i just have a few questions hopefully you guys will help me out. 

1. How much should I be paying the dealer for the car?
2. Besides being one of the most powerfuly n/a japanese cars, what are some other upsides?
3. What are some down sides?
4. Is it the best car in its class? ( i have about 17-19k
5. Is the car easy to maintain?

thx for all u guy's help..... 
I apperciate any comments greatly.


----------



## scs9282 (Apr 5, 2004)

drydupfob said:


> hey guys im in the market for a 2004 sentra spec v.....
> 
> i just have a few questions hopefully you guys will help me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drydupfob said:


> hey guys im in the market for a 2004 sentra spec v.....
> 
> i just have a few questions hopefully you guys will help me out.
> 
> ...


1. Depends where you live. Check www.kbb.com and you can get a few more grand off in some areas. Some people are getting Specs into the 15s. It is very much so a matter of supply and demand. I got my 02 SE-R brand new for 13.9.
2. Price. It is an overall cool car. Cool interior, decent stock sound system. Sunroof/moonroof. It does have a 6 speed. It gets good gas mileage. IMO, it is a good looking car. The stock brakes aren't bad (even w/o Brembos)...they fade much less than other cars in class. 17 inch wheels and Z rated tyres dont come on many cars for under 20k stock. Torque. This is one mean pocket rocket on a track.
3. Reliability, some engines and transmissions have problems. Some are outright lemons. Many of these can be avoided if you break the car in right. The QR25 does not take well to heavy modifications. Plan on paying for premium gas. Torque steer is something some people complain about but usually get used to. Paint looks great at first but needs a lot of care.
4. Depends on what you are looking for. If you plan to heavily modify your car, then no. The V responds well to simple bolt ons, but if you want to get into real modifications (especially forced induction), then you may want to look at a different car. If you want pure reliabiliy, then no. If you want a fun and inexpensive car that is generally reliable but has had a rather woozy track record, then live it up.
5. 91+ Octane gasoline is not cheap. I wouldn't reccomend running anything less in a V. Many guys here will tell you to run 93+. The car gets knock easily.

Alot of this could have been found by searching


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

*thx u*

thx u guys for replying so quickly....... I am thinking i'll either get a slightly used wrx or the spec v.... u guys say there are transmission problems.... what sort of problems are there? Isn't your cars still under warrenty? 
Is it also true that u can only use 91+ gas? cause that would be a bummer...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

drydupfob said:


> thx u guys for replying so quickly....... I am thinking i'll either get a slightly used wrx or the spec v.... u guys say there are transmission problems.... what sort of problems are there? Isn't your cars still under warrenty?
> Is it also true that u can only use 91+ gas? cause that would be a bummer...



GET THE REX

sorry....anyway, transmission problems are normally blown 3rd gear synchros (grinds going into 3rd). Yes it's covered under warranty, and yes it's replaced no questions asked, but it can be a pain. I think this was only a problem on the 02s as well, shouldn't be any problems by now. And you can use lower octane gas if you want, but if you live somewhere hot you'll most likely get knock and the ECU will bump back the timing a bit to compensate, which gives you worse gas mileage and less power.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drydupfob said:


> thx u guys for replying so quickly....... I am thinking i'll either get a slightly used wrx or the spec v.... u guys say there are transmission problems.... what sort of problems are there? Isn't your cars still under warrenty?
> Is it also true that u can only use 91+ gas? cause that would be a bummer...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55846&highlight=gas 

Go WRX. I love my B15 SE-R, but I'de much rather have my buddy's WRX with COBB parts. You can mod the hell outta a WRX. Their only real problems are their transmssions. Minus that, they are reliable as can be.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> GET THE REX
> 
> sorry....anyway, transmission problems are normally blown 3rd gear synchros (grinds going into 3rd). Yes it's covered under warranty, and yes it's replaced no questions asked, but it can be a pain. I think this was only a problem on the 02s as well, shouldn't be any problems by now. And you can use lower octane gas if you want, but if you live somewhere hot you'll most likely get knock and the ECU will bump back the timing a bit to compensate, which gives you worse gas mileage and less power.


Replaced no questions asked my ass!!!!!!! I've been to three dealers for my transmission and all of them refuse to admit that there is a problem. No, it is not in my head. I have a clunky/grindy ass transmission and I'm stuck with it.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/nissan.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go WRX.........better response to mods....AWD.......and fast outta the box.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

caveman said:


> Replaced no questions asked my ass!!!!!!! I've been to three dealers for my transmission and all of them refuse to admit that there is a problem. No, it is not in my head. I have a clunky/grindy ass transmission and I'm stuck with it.
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/nissan.html



I know 4 people personally who have had problems and had them replaced immediately, and 99% of the forum people who have had problems have also had theirs replaced immediately. Sorry for your luck, sounds like you got a lemon and a city full of assholes.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> go WRX.........better response to mods....AWD.......and fast outta the box.


Ya, but it cost a lot more too. There is also a Corolla XRS now in the market. I got to drive one the other day.

It doesn't have as much torque, but it moved better then I thought it would. It has a crazy red line too. Overall, I really like the car. Quality is awsome, but it does cost a tad more then a Spec V. I've owned a Spec V since Feb 03 and 28K miles later, I'm ready for something with higher qualtiy.

If you get up to 60MPG in a XRS and turn off the radio and fan, you hear absalutly no wind noise in the car. The tranny is really smooth and tight. Also the car handled tighter then I thought it would. I really enjoyed the car a lot. The only problem was, I have to wait for a blue one to show up. The impulse red looks like womens lip stick. It's a pretty chicky color.

We are replacing the Spec V with something soon. We are looking at the WRX as well cause we want the wagon, but you sure pay for it. A local sales guy is really working with us tho. Without even making a offer on the car, the sales guy took off the $800 cost of the performance package (cause I told him I didn't want that), and then another 1200 to try and sell us a remanding 04. So if you shop around, deal hard, you can get a loaded WRX in the mid 24K range. Acording to edmunds.com, you can get one with the performance package, and the stereo upgrade in the high 23K range. That is after using the $750 rebate as well.

I'm sorta leaning tward the Toyota tho. Make no mistake, turbo AWD cars cost a lot to keep up. I have one and love it, but it has it's moments. With AWD, you can smoke the clutch so easy and the WRX has a weak 1st gear. If you break the teeth off of 1st hear, subie isn't going to fix it for ya. With a turbo AWD car, you are always chasing weak spots when you add more power to it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

caveman said:


> Ya, but it cost a lot more too.


Not used, which is what he said he was looking at


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, the corolla is that much more because they outpriced their market. 

for the same price you'd pay for that XRS, you could come close to buying a wrx or rsx-s. Both have tons more power than the corolla..........and in the end, you'd still be driving a corolla.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Not used, which is what he said he was looking at


Opps, sorry, I didn't read close enough.

Used subie's hold a good deal of value tho. The dealer I was at had a used WRX with 11K miles on it. The asking price was still 22K. Not sure how far you could talk them down, but if you can afford the frew extra grand, I'd get a new one so you can break in the engine, and you know the clutch and tranny havn't been beat on. I've seen so many young punk kids beat the piss out of the WRX's.

If you can find a 04 that isn't loaded with the CD changer, sub and amp, and without the boost gage, short shifter, STi knob, spoiler, then you should be able to get a really good deal right now. You might have trouble finding such a car since the 05s will be out soon. The dealer I was at said they will not be getting any more 04s in.

Or, if you plan on modding it heavy, get a used one cause you will need to build up the tranny anyway


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Another contender is the Mazdaspeed Protege or MP3. They are fun little cars.


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

*pricing*

I shoped around at a few wrx dealers but none of them had the price that i was looking for. I think that im going to go with a spec v... since im going to take it to college with me... im not gona be moding the shit of it anyways.... dont have the time... all i really want is a car that is good out of the box... and i think the spec v delivers.... 

i am getting a brand new 04 spec v... does anyone know how the transmission is on that one? I really dont want a car with a rusty ass shift... well thx u guys so much for replying.... 

o and one more thing... what kind of price should i be expecting? I mean high 17s? or low 18s? sounds right?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

drydupfob said:


> I shoped around at a few wrx dealers but none of them had the price that i was looking for. I think that im going to go with a spec v... since im going to take it to college with me... im not gona be moding the shit of it anyways.... dont have the time...


Hah, you say that now....being in college hasn't stopped me

Anyway, tranny on an 04 should be fine, I haven't heard compliants like with the 02. Pricing should be high 15's to low 16's, atleast that's what I see around here. Just a few weeks ago the dealer had an 04 spec, yellow, brembos, etc for 15,900


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

haha yeah, you say you won't mod it...........don't kid yourself. I boosted my car last year, while I was in my junior year. 

Seriously....get the WRX.


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

*seriously*

Seriously i do not plane to mod it... hahah ... no seriously.... well it all depends on how much money i got accually.... mmm i currently drive a 97 eclipse gs auto... so hopefully this will be a big boost..... can't wait til i get this...


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yeah, the corolla is that much more because they outpriced their market.
> 
> for the same price you'd pay for that XRS, you could come close to buying a wrx or rsx-s. Both have tons more power than the corolla..........and in the end, you'd still be driving a corolla.



It's more then just a rolla. It's got the celica GT-S engine and the same 6 speed. I'd choose one over a Spec V if I could do it again(only it just came out in May). The 6 speed is as smooth as silk and the car is really stiff. Typical Toyota qualtiy. They start in the 17K range, but it might be hard to find one that isn't loaded with options. Also, reverse is in the correct spot.

If you want the cheapest fastest na car on the market, then get a spec v. If you don't want to deal some silly quarks and possible bad quality problems, get something else. If a automotive editor compared the XRS to the Spec V, I bet the XRS would win due to fun to drive factor and overall quality feel. I felt like I was in a nicer car driving it compared to the spec v. While the XRS isn't as fast as a spec v, it would make a joke of a new Civic Si. It moves along okay.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drydupfob said:


> I shoped around at a few wrx dealers but none of them had the price that i was looking for. I think that im going to go with a spec v... since im going to take it to college with me... im not gona be moding the shit of it anyways.... dont have the time... all i really want is a car that is good out of the box... and i think the spec v delivers....
> 
> i am getting a brand new 04 spec v... does anyone know how the transmission is on that one? I really dont want a car with a rusty ass shift... well thx u guys so much for replying....
> 
> o and one more thing... what kind of price should i be expecting? I mean high 17s? or low 18s? sounds right?


If that is what you are looking for, a V shall please. What options are you looking for? If you kno how to bargain, think 16s, maybe get an 03 in 15s.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you should be able to get a new 04 spec v for in the low 15s.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

What region do you live?


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> What region do you live?


Nor Cal

Bay area..
I just got a few quotes from the dealer..... right now they have a $2500 cash back... so it would be around low 15s if I dont bargain at all... what do u guys think?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drydupfob said:


> Nor Cal
> 
> Bay area..
> I just got a few quotes from the dealer..... right now they have a $2500 cash back... so it would be around low 15s if I dont bargain at all... what do u guys think?


If they are offering it to you for low 15s, go for low 14s. :thumbup:


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

NickZac said:


> If they are offering it to you for low 15s, go for low 14s. :thumbup:


Sorry with all the questions... but just out of better knowlege... What does Nismo mean? the guy offered me one with the Nismo package for around 1000 bucks.... more...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Nismo is Nissan's factory produced aftermarket company, like Dodge's Mopar and Toyota's TRD

Which Nismo package is it? There are varying degrees, some have just a shift knob and sticker, some have i/h/e/suspension, etc


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drydupfob said:


> Sorry with all the questions... but just out of better knowlege... What does Nismo mean? the guy offered me one with the Nismo package for around 1000 bucks.... more...


Fot just a thousand bucks, it is most likely some stickers, a shift knob, and maybe a cai or exhaust. I imagine it does not include many performance parts. NISMO parts from the dealer aren't cheap.


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

so, i went to test drive the spec v yesterday, it was really good i thought the guy offered it to me at 15,150 bucks bare bone car. No options at all. Do u guys think its a good deal? Or are there some options that i need to be getting? Another dealer is offering 15,839 with the nismo packaging... that means h/i/e and racing strips.... Which one should i go for?

O and I also test drove the mazda mp5..... Not nearly as satisfiying as this car.... and also the civic si.... 

I think im going to go with the spec v


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

drydupfob said:


> so, i went to test drive the spec v yesterday, it was really good i thought the guy offered it to me at 15,150 bucks bare bone car. No options at all. Do u guys think its a good deal? Or are there some options that i need to be getting? Another dealer is offering 15,839 with the nismo packaging... that means h/i/e and racing strips.... Which one should i go for?
> 
> O and I also test drove the mazda mp5..... Not nearly as satisfiying as this car.... and also the civic si....
> 
> I think im going to go with the spec v



If it really comes with i/h/e I would go with that one (and take off the stripes), because it would be more expensive to get the cheaper spec and do i/h/e yourself. This way you don't have to do the install yourself and it's cheaper, that is if you were planning on doing i/h/e eventually.


----------



## drydupfob (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey i just went into the dealer today..... we did some small barganing and he said 14 without tax for a base modle spec v...... My dad wants 14500 out the door with tax and everything.... remember i live in cali 8.25% and 2% dmv tax. 

just wondering if im able to get that kinda deal or is the 14 flat insaine enough.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That's really good, I would jump on it


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 21, 2004)

I got mine for 14,500 w/ sunroof. No brembo, but I heard they aren't all that great anyway. An upside to the car is it feels better to the butt as compared to a lot of the no torque cars, and its very inexpensive for what you get. Other car I was looking at was a Type-S but I figure with the money I save I can beat that anyway... love both the cars though!


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 21, 2004)

The 14,500 was before TTL so out the door was 15,585 I believe with the sunroof. I imagine you could get 14,500 without options by just calling or e-mailing dealerships. I live in Austin btw, for price reference... Cali is probably more expensive?


----------

